# MirrOmullet



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone try or have an opinion on these MirrOmullet lures?

http://www.mirrolure.com/lumo/16mr.html


----------



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

My buddy that I fish with used one a little last year and caught small trout. I allways use a super spook jr and i wore him out all year.


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

The white top-pup, also made by mirrolure, looks more like a mullet than that. Their top-dog is also a good top water. Nothing is better for specks IMO than white; red/gold for redfish


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I tried it last summer and NEVER had any luck with it, although I have seen some picts on here where guys do really well with it. I also have seen them tearing up specks and reds on t.v. with it. Maybe I am not working it right (what she said). :doh


----------

